# Live updates not lookin good!!!



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Buddies took 2 days to fish the Ohio. So far they have been to Bellville and Willow Island, the pic is of the pier at Willow.... Flowing like crazy and stained us an understatement!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

id say some smallies are holdin tight to that thing!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Lol! That's what I said, both places the piers are gone but so far I haven't heard if they did any good. They should be able to find the fish it's just a matter of puttin the miles in


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Devola....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Lowell

Only 3 carp so far....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't been to Willow because of the construction. I heard that they were going to put in piers like Belleville, but I thought it would be once they were finished. How far down stream is it?


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, I guess willow is closed! They were told to leave when they got there. They made it to the construction site and decided not to fish but didn't realize it was closed past the gate..... I am not sure where the pier is located though


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

